# Great price on Graco 390



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Just saw this on ebay. great deal!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Graco-3...568&pid=100005&prg=1063&rk=2&sd=330780714950&


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

They've come down in price lately. Honestly better to pony up the extra $200 for a 395. A generator or even too long extension cords will burn up the small brushings in a 390 twice as fast as a 395, and once the motors gone the rig is worthless except for parts. 395's motor can be repaired plus the purge valve is solid, not some flimsy piece of plastic. I love Graco rigs but regretted buying a 390 when it died 2 years later. If the money is an issue I believe Titan sells a good rig (440i?) for a similar price but haven't checked in a loooonnnngggg time so I'm shooting from the hip here.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Exactly as Gibberish said. The motor is junk on those, that's why they're cheaper. I can't tell you how many guys I've had to piss off when they bring them for repair and I tell them its dumpster food.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Gibberish45 said:


> They've come down in price lately. Honestly better to pony up the extra $200 for a 395. A generator or even too long extension cords will burn up the small brushings in a 390 twice as fast as a 395, and once the motors gone the rig is worthless except for parts. 395's motor can be repaired plus the purge valve is solid, not some flimsy piece of plastic. I love Graco rigs but regretted buying a 390 when it died 2 years later. If the money is an issue I believe Titan sells a good rig (440i?) for a similar price but haven't checked in a loooonnnngggg time so I'm shooting from the hip here.


The motor on the Titan 440 has a lifetime warranty, so does the gear box.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Chad_C said:


> The motor on the Titan 440 has a lifetime warranty, so does the gear box.


What exactly is "lifetime"....because its not forever.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

*Lifetime Warranty*



NCPaint1 said:


> What exactly is "lifetime"....because its not forever.
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


The Titan Impact series (440, 540, 640, 740, 840 and 1140) have a lifetime warranty on the electric motor. 
Lifetime means: If the motor fails for any reason for as long as you, the original owner, owns the sprayer, Titan will replace the motor at no cost to you.

Same thing goes for the drive train (gearbox)

If you buy new, then yes it means forever.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Exactly as Gibberish said. The motor is junk on those, that's why they're cheaper. I can't tell you how many guys I've had to piss off when they bring them for repair and I tell them its dumpster food.
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


i recently bought a used one for $300 that was near new.I bought it as a backup rig and for small jobs like spraying a couple doors. came with everything including 3 brand new tips.(where i'll use a 108 is another matter)

i took your advice and sold it a week later for $385 and kept the tips.i'll continue to look for a titan 440i ,airlessco lp500 or graco 395 this winter.


----------

